
Cellphones: Blindingly Fast Touchscreen Text Entry System Gets a Push By Creator of T9 - jbrun
http://gizmodo.com/5047798/blindingly-fast-touchscreen-text-entry-system-gets-a-push-by-creator-of-t9
======
auntjemima
I am new here, don't know what protocol is for duplicate (or in this case
highly related) threads...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=300026>

~~~
auntjemima
Here's the main thread on swype:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=299938>

------
sc
An iPhone app that does this came out around the time the store first
launched. Does anybody remember its name?

~~~
zzzmarcus
No, but I tried it for a couple hours and found it less than blindly fast.
When it gets the word right, it's great, but I found that the extra time it
took to correct errors (not my errors, but the software's bad guesses) and to
enter proper nouns etc. was high enough to cancel out the benefits.

